# Lionel #258



## traindriverjd (Dec 8, 2011)

A friend asked about some Lionel he has. He doesn't do trains and my knowledge of Lionel is limited. The locomotive is a 2-4-2 numbered 258. A plate underneath says "Made in U. S. of America, Lionel 027, The Lionel Corporation NY". How can I identify when it was made? 

He also has a tender with 2689TX underneath, a box car #655, a Tank car #SUNX 654, and a caboose #657. I am wondering if at one time it was a set and also how do identify year of manufacture? I have looked online with no luck and am planning to see if our club has reference materials. Thanks for any help you can give.

Jim D


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Clicking the graphic shows the timeline of the 258. One of the very first Lionel steam engines in 1930 and again in 1941. The 1941 version looks exactly like a Lionel 259 (as it says in the chart).


----------



## traindriverjd (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks. This points me in the right direction. I did find it in a reference.

Jim D


----------



## Jamie Boe (5 h ago)

Millstonemike said:


> Clicking the graphic shows the timeline of the 258. One of the very first Lionel steam engines in 1930 and again in 1941. The 1941 version looks exactly like a Lionel 259 (as it says in the chart).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mike - that timeline graphic is very nice! Do you mind if I ask where it came from? Cheers!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The gun metal whistle tender was in 1941.


----------

